# Where'd the box guys go.....



## FLQuacker (Feb 25, 2021)

Sure hope I can peddle a bunch of boxes this year.....otherwise I'll need a bigger office!

The camo was fun building....walnut with spalted persimmon base and inlay, black limba paddle. Still needs a final finish, think I'll go high gloss.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 25, 2021)

Those are SWEET! That "camo" is just beautiful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 25, 2021)

Awesome! Most interesting wood combos! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Feb 26, 2021)

Nice work. I’ll get a picture of some up when I get a chance.


----------



## Ray D (Feb 27, 2021)

Was doing some yard work this morning and remembered to post up some pictures Wayne.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Ray D (Feb 27, 2021)

That first picture is from some wood I got a while back from @FranklinWorkshops . Mahogany, poplar and American Chestnut.


----------



## Ray D (Feb 27, 2021)

This is some wood I got from @Flacer22 a while ago in a trade. Butternut.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 27, 2021)

Ray D said:


> This is some wood I got from @Flacer22 a while ago in a trade. Butternut.
> 
> View attachment 204119


If you are just using that for a stepping stone, mind giving me your address and a rough guess when you ain't at home  
The calls look great. Too bad these pictures of calls dont have sound...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 27, 2021)

Good looking calls Ray!


----------



## Ray D (Feb 27, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> If you are just using that for a stepping stone, mind giving me your address and a rough guess when you ain't at home
> The calls look great. Too bad these pictures of calls dont have sound...


Lol. Thanks. According to my wife, this time of the year( turkey scouting/turkey hunting) I ain’t home very often.... I guess she has a valid point. Not sure how to post sound clips other then the Utube thing. Oh well. They all sound good to me but we’ll see what the gobblers think in a few weeks. That walnut/poplar will be riding along this spring in my vest.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Feb 27, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Good looking calls Ray!


Thanks Eric.


----------



## TTP GC (Feb 27, 2021)

Nice black limba lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 27, 2021)

Ray D said:


> Thanks Eric.


All good uns!


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 2, 2021)

First rate! Fantastic pictures! Chuck


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 2, 2021)

Pot call makn has taken a back seat!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 2, 2021)

Really like those first three!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 3, 2021)

Another...but I also got 3 pots to the dryn stage.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 12, 2021)

Status.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

